# Wie groß werden Goldfische



## GabiundBernd (18. Apr. 2017)

Hallo,
bei unserem großen Naturteich ist alles in Ordnung, Fotos kommen noch. Alles wächst und gedeiht, der __ Fischreiher ist hier... Wildenten schwimmen drauf... __ Frösche sind da.... alles gut. Frage, wie groß können Goldfische werden, habe vor ca. 4 Wochen 20 Goldfische gekauft mit einer Größe von ca. 25-30 cm, hoffentlich sind die zu groß für den Fischreiher. Die Leute hatten zu viele Goldfische im 'Teich und deshalb diese abgegeben. Sie meinten es könnte auch eine Mischung aus Goldfischen und Kois sein..... geht das, und wie groß werden den Goldfische 

Grüße
Gabi


----------



## GabiundBernd (18. Apr. 2017)

fotos vpn den Goldfischen


----------



## GabiundBernd (18. Apr. 2017)

und dann noch eine Frage, wer frißt einen großen __ Goldfisch und kotzt ihn dann am Ufer wieder aus (also so viel als man beide Hände zusammen hält)....... hier leider kein Foto


----------



## teichinteressent (18. Apr. 2017)

Ca. 25 Zentimeter hatte ich auch schon zu bieten. 30 cm erscheint mir aber schon sehr viel.
Standen wohl gut im Futter.


----------



## Teichfreund77 (18. Apr. 2017)

Die auf den Fotos sind alles Goldfische, aber schöne und große Exemplare.
Kann ein __ Fischreiher gewesen sein der gestört wurde.
Fischreiher gehen auch an 45cm Kois und picken sich was raus.
Mein Nachbar hat diese Erfahrung leider machen müssen.
Der Fisch hat aber überlebt, die Schwanzflosse ist wieder ganz angewachsen, leider sieht man die Narbe, die Haut ist dort viel Heller und die Flosse lässt sich wohl auch nicht  mehr richtig bewegen.


----------



## GabiundBernd (19. Apr. 2017)

Na super  der Eimer hat einen Durchmesser von 36 cm.... also diese 'Goldfische sind schon schön groß. 
Wollte heute morgen noch ein 'Bild von den schönen 'Sumpfdotterblumen machen, aber bei -1 Grad.... hängt alles runter, hoffentlich erholen die sich wieder.


----------



## Lion (19. Apr. 2017)

hallo Gabi,
ein sehr schöner Teich und alles sieht sehr natürlich aus, somit fühlt
ein __ Reiher sich auch hier sehr wohl.
Die Größe ist dem Reiher ein wenig egal, ich denke 30cm Fische kann er 
noch bequem fangen und falls die Fische noch größer sind und er diese nicht mehr
fangen kann, sind diese dann meistens verletzt und das ist auch nicht schön.

Auf dem Foto kann man Schnüre erkennen, die Du vermutlich als Schutz gegen den
Reiher gespannt hast, da ich diese erkenne so kann der Reiher diese auch erkennen.
Hier kannst Du versuchen, durchsichtige Angelschnurr zu nehmen und diese in ca.
20 cm Abstand und 20 cm Höhe rundum um den Teich zu spannen und dann evtl.
auch einige quer über den Teich zu spannen. Falls der Reiher jetzt kommt, läuft er
dagegen, erkennt nicht was das ist, erschreckt und fliegt weg.

Ist ein Versuch wert,  funktioniert bei mir sehr gut und kostet nicht viel.
Viel Erfolg
Leon


----------



## Eva-Maria (19. Apr. 2017)

... die Sache mit der durchsichtigen Angelschnur klappt bei Bekannten auch sehr gut, die haben allerdings ein recht engmaschiges Netz gespannt.
Wir haben einen 'wasserspeienden Reiherschreck' installiert.... und der klappt auch sehr gut, kostete halt ca. 35 - 40 Euro,
genau weiß ich es nicht mehr.


----------



## hessi (19. Apr. 2017)

Eva-Maria schrieb:


> ... die Sache mit der durchsichtigen Angelschnur klappt bei Bekannten auch sehr gut, die haben allerdings ein recht engmaschiges Netz gespannt.
> Wir haben einen 'wasserspeienden Reiherschreck' installiert.... und der klappt auch sehr gut, kostete halt ca. 35 - 40 Euro,
> genau weiß ich es nicht mehr.


Wir haben 2016 Zwillinge bekommen und da sie jetzt langsam zu laufen beginnen habe ich einen 1,20m hohen Zaun um den Teich gemacht,aus Kanthölzern und Hasendraht,komischerweise draut sich der __ Reiher da nicht rein obwohl er genug Platz zum landen hätte.


----------



## GabiundBernd (19. Apr. 2017)

Tja Zaun ringsrum wäre 20 x 20 m wäre für die Kids sicher, aber würde ja nicht schön aussehen. Die Seile fand mein Mann schon blöd, dachte da sich die Farben der Bänder im Wasser wiederspiegeln kann der __ Fischreiher die Fische nicht so leicht sehen, jedenfalls bis die Seerosen kommen, dann ist eh alles mit den Blättern voll. Sind jetzt wieder voll vom Thema abgeschweift...ohoh


----------



## GabiundBernd (19. Apr. 2017)

Und wollte eigentlich noch sagen,, er muß ja nicht sich um neue Goldfische kümmern... jda wird er mit der Angelschnur auch nicht einverstanden sein. Er meint auch.... dass ist eben die Natur....


----------



## Goldkäferchen (19. Apr. 2017)

Hallo,
guck mal hier mit Angelschnur, ist aber sehr wirkungsvoll, früher hat er uns immer ein paar rausgeschnappt, und das macht er so lange, bis keine mehr im Teich sind!
Bei uns war heute früh auch Bodenfrost, die Sumpfdotterblumen haben sich aber schnell wieder erholt, ebenso die __ Tulpen. Haben alle den Kopf hängen gelassen heut früh.

LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Lion (19. Apr. 2017)

GabiundBernd schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 20 Goldfische gekauft mit einer Größe von ca. 25-30 cm, hoffentlich sind die zu groß für den __ Fischreiher.
> 
> Grüße
> Gabi



hallo Gabi,
wir weichen doch garnicht vom Thema ab, Du stellst doch die Frage : hoffentlich sind die zu 
*groß für den Fischreiher *und nur deshalb unsere Hilfestellung.

VG. Leon


----------



## GabiundBernd (19. Apr. 2017)

Ja alles gut... hatte wirklich gehofft das diese großen Goldfische zu groß für den __ Fischreiher sind. Nur die Frage noch... der frißt den __ Goldfisch und kotzt ihn wieder aus ????
Heute Nachmittag.. 5  Grad.. Wind ohne Ende... habe ich den Fischreiher 3 mal verjagt, obwohl die Fische ja bei der Kälte nicht oben schwimmen...


----------



## GabiundBernd (21. Apr. 2017)

Und wie groß können Goldfische nun werden, kann mir das jemand sagen


----------



## Haggard (21. Apr. 2017)

Goldfische stammen ja vom __ Giebel ab werden normal bis zu 40cm groß werden. Eine Fischzucht aus Wetterfeld bietet Goldfische sogar mit ü 40cm an


----------



## GabiundBernd (21. Apr. 2017)

ok,, danke  dann weiß ich ja Baescheid.... sehen ja wirklich hübsch aus wen sie so groß sind....


----------



## Alfii147 (21. Apr. 2017)

Dies sind aber dann schon Außnahmen, welche diese Größe erreichen.
Da würde ich nun nicht unbedingt drauf hoffen!


----------



## GabiundBernd (21. Apr. 2017)

ok... unsere sind ja schon schön groß. Habe auch gestaunt als ich die Fische vor 4 Wochen gekauft habe, dass Goldfische so groß werden können. Habe gerade gelesen, dass Kois ca. 60-70 cm groß werden..... dann lassen wir uns mal überraschen was aus unseren Fischen wird.


----------



## Bebel (21. Apr. 2017)

Ich hab eher den Eindruck, dass der __ Reiher die Großen bevozugt, die werden bei uns gerne von ihm herausgefischt. Goldfische sind leider zu wenig ängstlich und irgendwie neugierig. Wenn ich ins Wasser steigen muss um die Pumpe raus zu holen oder so, verschwinden alle anderen Fische sofort, die Goldfische kommen jedoch angeschwommen und tummeln sich um meine Beine. Wenn die das beim Reiher auch so machen, ist es kein Wunder, dass die leichte Beute sind.
Das mit den Angelschnüren ist ganz wirkungsvoll, weil er sich schnell mal drin verheddert, sich erschreckt und dann nicht so schnell wieder kommt.
Ich habe aber auch schon mal beobachtet wie er vorsichtig über die einen oder anderen Schnüre drübergestiegen ist, sich unter einem höher gespannten drunter her geduckt hat, um sich langsam vorzuarbeiten.
Ein Zaun ist glaub ich keine große Abschreckung, ich hab ihn auch schon im Teich landen sehen.


----------



## Bebel (21. Apr. 2017)

Was __ Reiher betrifft ist das Frühjahr sowieso die gefährlichste Zeit, kein Eis mehr auf dem Wasser, die Bepflanzung noch im Anfangsstadium, also wenig Versteckmöglichkeiten, wenn man den Filter anstellt das Wasser auch noch glasklar und der Reiher hat Nachwuchs den er füttern muss.

Wenn er meine Fische nicht fressen würde, würde ich den Reiher sogar mögen, er ist wirklich ein imposantes schönes Tier


----------



## teichinteressent (21. Apr. 2017)

> Ich habe aber auch schon mal beobachtet wie er vorsichtig über die einen oder anderen Schnüre drübergestiegen ist, sich unter einem höher gespannten drunter her geduckt hat, um sich langsam vorzuarbeiten.



Bei 'drübergestiegen' waren die Schnüre insgesamt zu niedrig, bei drunter durch, der Abstand zu groß.  So einfach mache ich es mir.

Ich habe eine Schnur bei 40, die andere bei 80 cm. Die Stäbe sind leicht zum Wasser geneigt. Meine Ufer gehen danach steil bergab. Seitdem habe ich den __ Reiher nur noch von Nachbars Dach gucken sehen.
Außer im Januar, da stand er auf dem Teich, auf der schneebedeckten Styroporplatte. 



> Ein Zaun ist glaub ich keine große Abschreckung, ich hab ihn auch schon im Teich landen sehen.


Schwimmen die wie ein Schwan auf dem Wasser?


----------



## Bebel (21. Apr. 2017)

Nein, nicht schwimmen wie ein Schwan, aber mein Teich hat keine steilen Ufer.
Meine Schnüre sind auch unterschiedlich hoch, der __ Reiher scheint halt nicht blöd zu sein.


----------



## GabiundBernd (22. Apr. 2017)

Ja der __ Fischreiher ist schon ein schönes Tier, außerhalb vom Grundstück  Mit den Schnüren ist mein Mann nicht einverstanden, verschandelt den Teich  Habe bis jetzt die 20 großen Goldfische und noch ca. 30 kleinere eingesetzt. Außer den großen bis jetzt keinen wieder gesehen, auch nicht die Fische , Goldfische und Kois vom letzten Jahr. An der tiefsten Stelle ist unser Teich 3 m tief. Schwimmen den die Fische dann noch unten rum ? Die Temperaturen lassen ja auch zu wünschen übrig. Denke wen es wärmer wird kommen sie hoch und bald sind ja auch die Seerosenblätter da, wo sie sich dann darunter verstecken können


----------



## teichinteressent (22. Apr. 2017)

Verschandeln den Teich?

Ich habe 100 Sehne genommen, ist sehr unfällig.
Als Stöckchen habe ich die grünen Planzstäbe. Will aber mal sehen, ob es so etwas auch in transparenter gibt.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (22. Apr. 2017)

Hi Gabi,

viele Teichfische werden unter guten Bedingungen weitaus größer als gedacht oder angegeben

Teich-Goldfische werden wie schon geschrieben 35-40cm lang (Kometenschweife sogar -50cm+)

__ Wimpelkarpfen: -100cm und mehr

Koi: -100cm und mehr

Orfen: 60-70cm

__ weißer Amur (__ Graskarpfen): -120cm


----------



## GabiundBernd (23. Apr. 2017)

Vielen Dank für diese ausführlich Info  dann lassen wir uns mal überraschen, was wir so oder noch oder auch nicht mehr  dank Natur in unserem Teich haben. Wen der Planet mal höher steht sehen wir die Fische ja vielleicht mal


----------



## Tottoabs (6. Mai 2017)

Besorge dir von einem aus deiner Nähe einige Goldelrizzen......die sind nicht groß aber Vermehren sich so gut das du immer irgendwo einen Schwarm hast.


----------



## Digicat (6. Mai 2017)

Servus Gabi

Ich muß deinem Gatten recht geben, sieht nicht gut aus mit den Schnüren. Wozu bau ich mir einen Teich, wenn ich beim betrachten der Natur durch die Schnüre beeinträchtigt bin.
Du wirst noch froh sein, wenn der __ Fischreiher immer wieder vorbei kommt, um die Goldfischpopulation klein zu halten. Goldfische sind sehr vermehrungsfreudig.

Liebe grüße
Helmut


----------

